# new to cabe



## mwjdu (Feb 25, 2011)

new to the cabe great site love all types off bikes but mostly the artistry of older bikes and muscle bikes. here's hoping someone can help me ID this only the seat says Mattel


----------



## mwjdu (Feb 25, 2011)

scrolled back thru the posts and i see its a mattel stallion,if anyone has any info on age of it i'd appreciate it thanks


----------



## 30thtbird (Mar 4, 2011)

There use to be a small web sight devoted to these bikes. Do a search on the net and maybe it is still around.


----------



## azhearseguy (Mar 4, 2011)

heres the link...kool site.
http://www.vintagevrroom.com/


----------



## mwjdu (Mar 8, 2011)

thanks for the info guys


----------

